# billing for rework/repair



## cobia (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi guys, great site! How do you approach CO's for repairing gas lines kinked and squashed by the insulators? How about registers and boxes the drywall guys covered up?

What if you find a freakin 50' 7/8"x3/8" lineset with a drywall screw firmly connecting both lines.....weeks after your inspection was off?.............in the attic!

Im talking about all the stuff that's basically either negligence or vandalism. What do you do?

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Inform the builder or home owner that the repairs are not warranty repairs.
And will be charged out at normal repair rates. 

Key thing to do is, take pictures. Pictures will CYA. Hard for a builder. insulator, etc to argue with a picture of what they did.


----------



## cobia (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you sir! You have confirmed what I considered to be the best course of action. 

GC's just don't understand why the wall has to come out........ because the vinyl guys shot railroad spikes through "your" line set, on 5" centers???


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

They understand. they are just afraid they won't be able to back charge the siding guys, since the siding guys give them such a good(read as low price)price.

I learned fast to have pics to back up what I'm telling them.

Cause the siding guys(or whoever) will claim that it isn't their work that caused it.


----------



## Pavel (Feb 22, 2010)

A lot of new const. contracts I've seen have clauses that the GC or CM must be notified in writing within X hours, or its your responsibility to fix it for free.

Very important to document everything, and put it in writing with pictures as soon as you find it.

Some GCs will try to get you to just fix other's mistakes and worry about the payment later. You should do nothing until you have it in writing, because then it'll be too late.

Bottom line: if its not your fault, stand your ground.


----------

